# SD DEAD?



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

No reports coming out of SD? I know they are not all gone. :lol: Is the hunting that good right now that everybodys quiet? Thought about heading out for a Friday afternoon and all day Saturday hunt. Dont have the usual couple extra days to scout so if anybodys hunting solo in SD this weekend and wants company let me know. Like to sit in the decoys one more time this year. Got 5500 miles on the truck since March 1st whats another 1000?


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

shhhhh no birds in sd


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

checkout north scatterwood lake it had so many on it they had to land on the bank. that was on wed.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Maybe 500 there this morning. Pelican's flying by today. Seems when I start seeing pelican's it's time to put away the decoys and get out the fishing rod.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

goosenoose said:


> checkout north scatterwood lake it had so many on it they had to land on the bank. that was on wed.


Not this morning. at most 2000 on there today and that is probably stretching it


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)

collar boy said:


> goosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > checkout north scatterwood lake it had so many on it they had to land on the bank. that was on wed.
> ...


sounds like someone is trying to protect their hunting spot


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

tango6 said:


> collar boy said:
> 
> 
> > goosenoose said:
> ...


do you have something out for this guy? almost every post i have looked at he says something and almost immediately after he posts you post something moronic right back. you obivously weren't reading in march when chris warned people about stirring the pot and making comments like you do or get kicked off. if you dont have something good to say just keep your hand on the mouse and off the keyboard, or better yet hop in your truck and go find something to hunt instead of bashing everyone else. its no wonder people leave this site when there are guys like you on here that always have to pick at everything. grow up!!:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke: :******:


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

oh and dont use locations guys thats also in the rules and makes some people mad


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

sdgoosekiller said:


> grow up idiot!!





> Flaming: flaming or personal attacks are not tolerated. Should anyone use inappropriate language, start a personal attack, or engage in hate speech, they can be barred from all further discussions. Easily said, challenge an opinion but don't attack the person.


I thought you knew all the rules.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

franchi said:


> sdgoosekiller said:
> 
> 
> > grow up idiot!!
> ...


Franchi's got ya in the box there sdgoosekiller!!!!!


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

tango6 said:


> collar boy said:
> 
> 
> > goosenoose said:
> ...


you got me. im definitely protecting the spot where i have gotten maybe 3 geese in the last 5 years. good call. if you dont believe me then you go put on 160 miles from Aberdeen to Cresbard and stop by scatterwood and look for yourself. This morning, Friday April 10, 2009 there were maybe 2000 geese on scatterwood lake and maybe 400 2 miles north of there in another little pond.

Scatterwood is not my hunting spot. havent shot a goose there in probably 2 years. i never usually go and look. didnt have school today so i thought i would check out a different spot. but tonight i will be goin to my normal spot to look since there was nothin by scatterwood. but i guess believe what you want. whatever. i saw very few this morning so im not goin back. have at scatterwood if you want. could be pretty slim pickins tho


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

franchi said:


> sdgoosekiller said:
> 
> 
> > grow up idiot!!
> ...


sorry guys nobody is perfect i deleted, if you need to bar me from further discussions that's fine, but this guy needs to stop ripping on people it gets annoying and we are on here to discuss hunting not try to show everyone how much better we are than everyone. its gone i am staying home this weekend to read all of those rules so i dont upset anymore supporting members.


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

We've got birds on the MN side of the border so there must be a ton on the SD side. I thought about sneaking some West of Morris.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

I am pretty sure that SD is still holding snow, cuz I went out today in NE CO, and had a fricking riot. Unfortunately, I forgot my camera, so I have no proof. I don't think I saw any once-in-a-lifetime birds, (you know the ones... the ones that have crossed with multiple species), except for a very unique looking robin, I am no biologist (but I do have a degree in wildelife mgmt.) but that thing may have crossed with some crazy quad-gender third generation recessive trait albino that caused it to look alot like a finch-bluejay-barn swallow-egret-merganser mix. It kinda sux, because again I didn't have my camera. If I would have had my camera, I would have pictures. Please don't ask for any further details, because i AM NOT about to break any rules on this forum and give out exact locations. This forum is great; I can practically scout from my home away from home. Anywhos, going out to scout for the elusive double banded, triple crest, non-typical Easter bunny, if anyone has any good info on some tactics for a beginner like me you can email me at:
[email protected]

Thank you for your support.
Bartles & James


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

After seeing the smokin hot info in the migration thread, I decided to let the kat out of the bag... Here are the coordinates...

N 40 degrees 37.240'
W 103 degres 10.223'

Come on and lets git-r-done!


----------



## mnfshrman (Feb 21, 2006)

Too funny on the last post....Lead them out to CO while your at it. :wink:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

I am in CO, working remotely, wife is back in Nodak, but I am in CO.


----------

